# TRT Banned In Nevada



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

> A breaking story coming out of the Nevada Athletic Commission is set to create a stir in the sport of mixed martial arts. The exemptions of Testosterone Replacement Therapy have been banned, leaving fighters such as Chael Sonnen, Dan Henderson, Vitor Belfort et al. unable to apply for the treatment.
> 
> TRT has been a topic surrounding the sport for some time now, especially with the failed drug tests of the likes of the aforementioned Sonnen, as well as former WEC champion Brian Bowles and former Strikeforce champion Alistair Overeem. Now, exemptions have been banned altogether with a zero tolerance policy.
> 
> ...


http://cagepages.com/2014/02/27/nevada-state-athletic-commission-ban-trt-exemptions-combat-sports/



> The Nevada Athletic Commission passed a motion to ban therapeutic use exemptions for testosterone replacement therapy during a meeting Thursday.
> 
> Skip Avansino, commission of the NAC, made the motion to ban TRT, which was supported by Pat Lundvall. The NAC regulates all contests and exhibitions of unarmed combat within the state of Nevada, including licensure and supervision of promoters, boxers, kickboxers, MMA fighters, seconds, ring officials, managers and matchmakers.
> 
> ...


http://mmafrenzy.com/100452/trt-banned-for-use-by-fighters-in-state-of-nevada/



> The Association of Ringside Physicians (ARP), a non-profit organization made up of doctors "dedicated to the health and safety of the boxer and mixed martial arts (MMA) athlete," issued a recent announcement that decried the practice of athletic commissions granting therapeutic use exemptions (TUE) for testosterone replacement therapy (TRT).
> 
> Here's a snip:
> 
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2014/1/28/5...opes-nsac-vitor-belfort-tue-chris-weidman-ufc

Three articles for ya'll. The last has Dana's thoughts on it. It appears most of you got what you wanted, and Vitor fans I'm sorry but the Chris is about to run wild on your hopes and dreams.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

*Nevada State Athletic Commission bans TRT*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/2/27/5454342/nevada-state-athletic-commission-bans-trt-urges-fellow-athletic


For the best i think, just hope we don't see dana hide the trt users away in other states or countries

Sorry for putting this in ufc forum but to me it was about the ufc lol


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well **** man...

There goes Beast Vitor. 

He has now devolved into 

*Kitten Vitor. *


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was just about to post this. Awesome news!










> The Nevada State Athletic Commission has reportedly banned any and all TUE’s for TRT in their state.
> In other words, a lot of UFC fighters can’t fight in Vegas while using Testosterone Replacement Therapy. And that’s effective immediately.
> Vitor Belfort will not be able to use his traditional treatment in the UFC 173 main event against Chris Weidman, Vegas resident Frank Mir will no longer be able to fight in his hometown and several other fighters like Dan Henderson and Ben Rothwell will also have to put Nevada on their blacklist.
> The question here is, what will the rest of the world do? Nevada is often considered the gold standard for a sanctioning body and that means that most states tend to follow their lead.
> ...


Source


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

As a TRT user myself I am disipointed, I dont compete but I do enjoy healing faster and having my young energy back. I can't say I really disagree with it but it's unfortunite for Vitor.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

All threads merged in to the general MMA section. This isn't just UFC news guys.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Now i have a question

Is there a way to tell if someone is using TRT??

If not well then a person can keep using TRT and just not go above the limits right?? I guess the problem would be getting it prescribed because then the Athletic Commission would find out about it i think?? Or would the fighter have to report it himself for the Athletic Commission to know about it?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Now i have a question
> 
> Is there a way to tell if someone is using TRT??
> 
> If not well then a person can keep using TRT and just not go above the limits right?? I guess the problem would be getting it prescribed because then the Athletic Commission would find out about it i think?? Or would the fighter have to report it himself for the Athletic Commission to know about it?


I think that the testosterone in TRT treatments comes up as different than natural testosterone, so someone would piss hot if it was in their system at test time. So Vitor could cycle it like a steroid I would assume.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

YAYYYY NOW WE ARE ALL MORALLY SAVED THE OWRLD IS AT PEACE. How retarded now wait for the influx of derr if you gotta take TRT you should retire, like these retarded fans are gonna pay for their retirement and pensions and like MMA fighters even earn that much.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Dana White on effect of today's news on UFC self regulation: we follow Nevada.


*Source: Brett Okamoto on twitter*


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

No Jesus juice for Vitor


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> No Jesus juice for Vitor


Didn't matter he's gonna get pounded with or without it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Did someone ACTUALLY just say Kitten Vitor? Like the guy's not still an absolute wrecking machine?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Did someone ACTUALLY just say Kitten Vitor? Like the guy's not still an absolute wrecking machine?


Well first of all you can quote me not "did someone just ACTUALLY say". It just comes off like you are trying to be a douche. Quote me directly next time plz I'd appreciate it. If I got the wrong impression doe I apologize.

Second. Vitor on trt has been a completely different beast from vitor off trt.

Third vitor has been known to be mentally weak and break easy in the past so if trt has been giving him confidence you can bet without it its going to mess with him mentally.

Fourth it was just a joke based on the fact that vitor before the trt was day and night different from the vitor with trt. Obviously the guy didn't turn into a freaking cat. He is still a good fighter.

But off the trt he might very well be worse then we have ever seen him. Not just mentally but also physically.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's about freaking time.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Well first of all you can quote me not "did someone just ACTUALLY say". It just comes off like you are trying to be a douche. Quote me directly next time plz I'd appreciate it. If I got the wrong impression doe I apologize.
> 
> Second. Vitor on trt has been a completely different beast from vitor off trt.
> 
> ...


You're kinda wrong. Vitor didnt start TRT until the silva fight.. which we all remember. He didn't look all the great vs anthony johnson, and everyone else he fought he did exactly what was expected. The effects of TRT i think were more likely seen in the AJ fight since there was a good bit of grappling, while in all the others, it was basically a pure striking match. Maybe he wouldve lose some explosiveness but we all know he is a better striker then all of those men and if they couldnt take him down, then they would get ko'd.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good thing. Fairness to everybody. 
You don't meet the standards, you're out. Simple as that. Many other professions are like that, including mine, so I approve it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that settles that issue. Now to make it universal across the board.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> You're kinda wrong. Vitor didnt start TRT until the silva fight.. which we all remember. He didn't look all the great vs anthony johnson, and everyone else he fought he did exactly what was expected. The effects of TRT i think were more likely seen in the AJ fight since there was a good bit of grappling, while in all the others, it was basically a pure striking match. Maybe he wouldve lose some explosiveness but we all know he is a better striker then all of those men and if they couldnt take him down, then they would get ko'd.


Are you sure Vitor started TRT vs anderson silva?? I dont doubt it but i cant find a article to support that. I dont remember the athletic commission putting it out there that Vitor asked for TRT exemption until the Bisping fight. The only thing i kind of remember that suggested Vitor started TRT before the Silva fight was when he said something like "I have been using it 3 years" but im not even certain about that. It is a bit foggy tbh. 

what am i wrong about??

Are you saying TRT has not helped Vitor?? If anything he is the fighter that TRT has helped the most. I dont expect TRT to help a guy overnight. 

Or are you saying that Vitor didnt used to break mentally?? 

I mean im not going to argue with you either way as we will see what Vitor looks like when he steps in that cage with Weidman so il let that do the talking. But quiet frankly i would not be surprised if he pisses hot after the fight.

Thats if the guy even has the balls to take the fight now. Im predicting Vitor will pull out due to a injury.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^I get it. People don't like Vitor, because he has certain "advantages". But lets not pretend this guy was never good.

I looked online too and ball pointed the AS fight. Before that, he was on a 5 fight winning streak with 4 stoppages and 3 coming in the first round. 

In his early career, as basically a kid, he went 12-3 beating Randy Couture, Heath Herring, Gilbert Yvel, Wanderlei Silva and Tank Abbot.

Hell, look at Vitor's losses.

Randy Couture - 5x UFC Champ, Hall of Famer, UFC Tournament Champ.

Kazushi Sakuraba - UFC Tournament Champ.

Chuck Liddell - 1x UFC Champ, Hall of Famer. Potentially greatest LHW of all time.

Tito Ortiz - 1x UFC Champ, Hall of Famer.

Alistair Overeem - K1 Champion, 1x Strikeforce Champion.

Dan Henderson - 2x Pride Champ, 1x Strikeforce Champ, UFC Tournament Champ, Pride Tournament Champ. 

Anderson Silva - 1x UFC Champ. Greatest of all time.

Jon Jones - 1x UFC Champ. Potentially greatest LHW of all time.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^I get it. People don't like Vitor, because he has certain "advantages". But lets not pretend this guy was never good.
> 
> I looked online too and ball pointed the AS fight. Before that, he was on a 5 fight winning streak with 4 stoppages and 3 coming in the first round.


WIN	*Rich Franklin* UFC 103 - Franklin vs. Belfort
Sep / 19 / 2009	TKO (Punches)
Yves Lavigne	1	3:02
WIN	*Matt Lindland* Affliction - Day of Reckoning
Jan / 24 / 2009	KO (Punches)
Nelson Hamilton	1	0:37
WIN	*Terry Martin* Affliction - Banned
Jul / 19 / 2008	KO (Punches)
N/A	2	3:12
WIN	*James Zikic* Cage Rage 23 - Unbelievable
Sep / 22 / 2007	Decision (Unanimous)
N/A	3	5:00
WIN	*Ivan Serati* Cage Rage 21 - Judgement Day
Apr / 21 / 2007	TKO (Punches)
N/A	1	3:47


Other then Rich Franklin those guys are C level at best.


Vitor Belfort was good and then sucked cause of mental problems and then got okay and then got good and then got Realllly good.

I bet he now takes the slide down.

*
"Edit"*

Lmfao just read Vitor is out of the fight.

Didnt i tell you he was going to pull out and never make it to the octagon.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Did someone ACTUALLY just say Kitten Vitor? Like the guy's not still an absolute wrecking machine?


So what were you saying???? :laugh:

Should i have said Chicken instead of Kitten??


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I stand by what I said before, but yes, Chicken Belfort is appropriate.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I stand by what I said before, but yes, Chicken Belfort is appropriate.


Il stick with Kitten

Weidman should tweet

"Here p*ssy p*ssy p*ssy... here p*ssy p*ssy p*ssy. Uncle Weidman has some Testostrone for you if you make that walk to the octagon P*ssy"

:laugh:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

will be very interesting to see everyones 'before' and 'after' performances...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Il stick with Kitten
> 
> Weidman should tweet
> 
> ...


Tbh, I probably prefer the Machida fight, But it's just ridiculous. Vitor off of TRT would barley have changed. If he's in great shape now, it won't be that much difference come fight time. He could easily just maintain.

And to your earlier statement, KOing nobodies in the first round in strong fashion is still impressive.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Tbh, I probably prefer the Machida fight, But it's just ridiculous. Vitor off of TRT would barley have changed. If he's in great shape now, it won't be that much difference come fight time. He could easily just maintain.
> 
> And to your earlier statement, KOing nobodies in the first round in strong fashion is still impressive.


Lol did you read his comment?? He said that May 24th is not enough time to get used to being without it.

So Vitor himself does not believe what you are saying. The guy is ridiculously depended on it its crazy. Hell Mentally alone he would be totally different thus he would change tons. Him pulling out is a prime example of this.

The guy has 3 F***ing months!! Unreal man.


And you know... maybe koing nobodies in the first is impressive to you and that is totally okay it does not bother me... 

But it isnt to me. Lombard is a prime example of how many wins a guy can rack up when he is fighting shitty competition. And Lombards competition was better then Belforts.



Buy hey man... you stick to your guns i dont mind i wont argue it any further. Im off to bed now though. Good night my dude.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol did you read his comment?? He said that May 24th is not enough time to get used to not taking TRT and he needs to get used to being without it.
> 
> 
> So Vitor himself does not believe what you are saying. The guy is ridiculously depended on it its crazy. Hell Mentally alone he would be totally different thus he would change tons.
> ...


Lombard would have starched the guys he fought in UFC had he fought like he did in Bellator. He was gun shy.

Belfort might think that, but it's a fact that he'd not have all the effects gone from him before the fight. He'd still be in shape.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Brazil has now banned TRT as well - here's an article I ran through Google Translate:



> A day after the State Athletic Commission of Nevada (NSAC) announce the end of exemptions for testosterone replacement therapy (TRT) in fights in the state, the Brazilian MMA Athletic Commission (CABMMA) decided to follow the decision and also prohibit use of the controversial treatment in the country. In an interview with "SporTV News" on the morning of Friday, Dr. Márcio Tannure, medical director of the commission, said the body also adopted the measure, which is already worth U.S..
> 
> "We've been discussing this already here in the Brazilian athletic commission some time ago, is not today, and how we use the athletic commission of Nevada as our mirror, we decided to also make the same decision here in Brazil and not release the use of TRT for any athlete" Tannure said.
> 
> ...


*Source: Globo Sports*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Lombard would have starched the guys he fought in UFC had he fought like he did in Bellator. He was gun shy.
> 
> Belfort might think that, but it's a fact that he'd not have all the effects gone from him before the fight. He'd still be in shape.


Ok np. Like i mentioned above good night man.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Brazil too?

I know Hendo was applying for it...shit HAS got real, Hendo NOT on TRT?...wonder what that would look like...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Brazil too?
> 
> I know Hendo was applying for it...shit HAS got real, Hendo NOT on TRT?...wonder what that would look like...


He's the final fighter to be given an exemption by the Brazilian commission. So we'll see him go down in a blaze of TRT and glory one last time, don't you worry 

After that he'll probably just grow old like most normal people do (Not including Pharrell)


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Brazil too?
> 
> I know Hendo was applying for it...shit HAS got real, Hendo NOT on TRT?...wonder what that would look like...


He'll look slow and one dimensional... Oh wait.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Killz said:


> He'll look slow and one dimensional... Oh wait.


Maybe they'll let him use his cane.
Could be potentially dangerous to his opponents.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Fantastic news. No more wondering how much influence TRT has over any given fight. Can't wait to see what belfort looks like without it. I doubt he will be as shredded.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Great news to celebrate, but Vitor is doing the right move for him here. He knew it was a slim to zero chance to get his TUE and had this rabbit in his hat. He'll have his shot later and he'll prepare for it TRT free. 

Even despising his style outside of the octagon, I can't agree with people trying to imply Vitor is a coward. Really? After everything this guy faced til now? All those HW monsters he faced being barely a kid back in the day? Facing Jon Jones short notice with a busted hand?
Lets be fair here, gents. Well, people said Wand was a chicken too and ducking Sonnen, so go figure. 

Machida vs Weidman will be wonderful. And then, Vitor vs the winner. MMA is a better sport today.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Yeah this really is a great thing. Definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The new match should be rather interesting.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Funny people bring up fights where he was on TRT to prove that he isnt scared to fight without trt.

Anyway

WAR MACHIDA!! 

While Weidman is a beast i want Machida to rule the division. Weidman just seems so ordinary compared to the other champions. I think Lyoto fits the mold better.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

CupCake said:


> Brazil too?
> 
> I know Hendo was applying for it...shit HAS got real, Hendo NOT on TRT?...wonder what that would look like...


He wasn't on TRT against Rashad, so I suppose he won't look that different.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Even despising his style outside of the octagon, I can't agree with people trying to imply Vitor is a coward. Really? After everything this guy faced til now? All those HW monsters he faced being barely a kid back in the day? Facing Jon Jones short notice with a busted hand?
> Lets be fair here, gents. Well, people said Wand was a chicken too and ducking Sonnen, so go figure.


But you have to consider, when you're around 20 (and didn't have life threatining health issues so far) you usually think you're invincible, plus that was back in the day Belfort just straight roided. Testosterone additionally doesn't only have and effect on your body, but also a big influence on your mind. It enhances aggression (=less fear) which is particularly important for fighters. So I guess it's legimate to question his braveness (compared to other elite level fighters) in this testosterone issue.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> But you have to consider, when you're around 20 (and didn't have life threatining health issues so far) you usually think you're invincible, plus that was back in the day Belfort just straight roided. Testosterone additionally doesn't only have and effect on your body, but also a big influence on your mind. It enhances aggression (=less fear) which is particularly important for fighters. So I guess it's legimate to question his braveness (compared to other elite level fighters) in this testosterone issue.


I honestly forgot about that, but you are very accurate, indeed. I even have example of people in my work who had anger issues confirmed to be related to the use of steroids. Excessive T levels do make dramatic changes in someone's personality and will suppress fear while enhancing aggressiveness. I still don't think any MMA fighter can be seriously called a coward as other did, though, but in comparison to other fighters and because of his use of additional testosterone, I think Vitor's courage has been super valorized, including by me. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If the statements from the NSAC doctor are correct then Belfort's low T levels is probably because of his steroid use.


----------

